
Moving Away from Cloudflare[2017] - rolph
https://serverfault.com/questions/831145/moving-away-from-cloudflare
======
rolph
it seems to be a very easy thing to do. Im thinking anybody that has been
kicked out of cloudflare, will not be gone permanently,but will at least
linger in shadow for sometime.

